# GOODTIME$ DFW th annual cruise & picnic July 9th & 10th Dallas/Fort Worth Texas



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

*GOODTIME$ DFW th annual cruise & picnic July 15, 16, & 17th Dallas/Fort Worth Texas*

Save the date Lowrider nation that time of year awready..........free fun for the entire family. We will have games, escorted cruise, DJ music, hopping contest, ect...............more details coming soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: it's going down.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump​


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

More info coming real soon...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MIght have to move the date to July 15,16 & 17th.....stay tuned for more info....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Escorted cruise.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

NEW DATE JULY 15, 16, & 17th .......don't miss out 12 awards to be given out with no registration....6 at the cruise & 6 at the picnic totally free.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

NEW DATE JULY15 through 17....make plans now....you don't want to mis this one


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Did I mention there's a NEW DATE for the GOODTIME$ 6th annual picnic? In case you haven't heard it's been moved to the following week end because of the rain....July 15-17 there's gonna be no rain so come on out and take a dip in the lake.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

New Date, new date, new date....7-15-16 through 7-17-16
Share our flyer on social media please.....thank you in advance


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

New day guess what.........? New date July 15,16,&17 and your invited. We start it off with a dance on Fri. We normally give out door prizes to our guest, this is the only grown folk night sorry no kids allowed then on Sat. we have an escorted cruise with a route, more dj music, we give out 6 awards and a cash money hop. Finally we have our picnic dj music, games for kids and grown ups, bring your swimming trunks cause we right by the lake, and 6 more awards.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down July 15,16,&17 don't miss out....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for the July 17th GOODTIME$ 6th annual picnic......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT....it's going down in the Dee eF Dub... (DFW) July 15 make plans now...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

We got big events going down here in the metroplex make plans now......save the NEW date July15,16&17. A 3 day event you won't regret....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be there,

Planning to show up with my project (done)

:x:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:That's wuts up Big M appreciate the support.................


Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'll be there,
> 
> Planning to show up with my project (done)
> 
> :x:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

We should have one very similar to this one for our event July 17th....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Can't wait for JULY 15,16 & 17th......it's gonna be off the hinges homies......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's coming and when it does it's going down.......JULY 15-17....that's right a 3 day event. Friday night dance, Saturday night cruise & Sunday chill on the grill......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

She can't make up her mind on which shoes she should wear to the dance......decisions. ....decisions :banghead:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty:getting ready :naughty:


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Save the date Lowrider nation that time of year awready..........free fun for the entire family. We will have games, escorted cruise, DJ music, hopping contest, ect...............more details coming soon


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Go here in May then come to Texas in July.....


freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 1832809


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT up.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:drama:it's going down....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

One of the fellas......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODmorning........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

We right by the lake so bring your swim suit just leave your shirt on......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Plus making this a bad azz picnic .....so what should I expect..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thee Impala gang will definitely be up in this camp in July....come holla atcha boi.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not really digging Monday's.....


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

Info. www.caliccs.com


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bring the family.........because that's what it's all about.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for July 15,16&17th the most fun you will have for FREE.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Getting ready to break the bank...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Be sure and bring this....to make it a memorial GOODTIME$....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: oh yeah its defiantly going down July 17th...........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know homie Im sad too because we gotta wait 4 months


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lowride till I die....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

July 15 thru 17 it's going down


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Raza we got to register to vote by Nov. someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe to become president of the United States of America you have to WIN 49% of Hispanic votes. So unless we want to divide the country and put Hitler back in power we need to make a difference together and now......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Happy Monday


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It will look like this on July 16th come join us totally free.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's get these cars out by July lots of games, awards, & cash that week end....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Felix Friday......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Friday night bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's a family thang.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Even grandpa, grandma & the grand kids are getting excited for July 17th


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Morning peeps


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saturday July 16th we rolling through this....with motorcycle escorts leading the pack gonna get krunk real quick. Come out and be part of this we gonna have music awards hopping contest........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Everyone is welcomed even "FJuan50" just do not get in our cruise line......stay in the back or on the side taking pics, but please respect the cruise No Daily's unless they lowlow's. You welcome to meet us at the spot and enjoy the activities...just come correct...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cum on wit it......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This guy is NOT invited although come correct just in case he shows up...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

FRIDAY mi gente........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Gotta get out and vote in Nov...........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I guess this would be ok for the picnic only....July 17,2016...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It going down.......picnic July 17, if you go one bring one


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It will look like this on July 16th..............:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Me at work.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD music lives forever bad music make us suffer.....I'm just saying


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Stay in school kids and please graduate. ......congratulations to the class of 2016


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

July 16 will look similar to this don't miss out. We got it all covered you just come and enjoy.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

July 17th you gotta bring the grill and put your personal touch on the picnic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Gotta vote in November......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This would be koo just for the picnic not for the cruise to big and way to slow.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

" Si senor yo soy del rancho ................." When it's hot in Texas but you want to keep rockin a fashion statement .........jaja come on down YALL. We will be by the lake also we will have a couple of water games to cool you off......so save the date July 17th it's going down all the fun you can handle for FREE..........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Over the week end in San Anto Tejaztlan. Texas bombs all day.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fresh off the press.....for our out town guests coming in we have hotel information for you. Every year is challenging trying to make an event more successful than the previous year but this year was real difficult trying to get a hotel that would accommodate the safety, convince and trailer space for our guest. Well with so much going on in the DFW this was the only spot available. It is close to where we are ending our cruise and having our hopping contest although not very convenient for the picnic. Please take advantage of these benefits we gave put together for you and obey all rules the the hotel is asking of us.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down July 16th. We will be giving out some awards at this event. We also have a hopping contest with cash money prizes. All FREE no registration required only that you start and end the cruise and that you be there when the hopping contest starts. We not waiting for no one.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GeTting them lowlows ready....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Get them cars out for the cruise and picnic. We got awards for different categorys at both events, also cash money prize for our hopping brothers. This is the only time Good Times will be able to compete. No registration fee for any of it........just a chance to win an award or cash...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Victors rag top bomb....Pachucos Tejas.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Straight Loyalty cc...DFW lowlows


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

"Big X" Majestix cc rollin 60's......Dallas TX. Last night at there cruise...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A Lexus in Texas. Not a lowlow but still low:werd:. If you have a crew like this and you want come kick it at the picnic be my guest....just don't know where you going to pull the grill....:dunno:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT family in Miami..... for the Lowrider show...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

King of kings another DFW cc


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruising


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Malucho with Bajitos cc Foritos..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Creations cc DFW bombita


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Players cc DFW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Make plans now and take advantage of this sweet deal.For our out town guests coming in we have hotel information for you. Every year is challenging trying to make an event more successful than the previous year but this year was real difficult trying to get a hotel that would accommodate the safety, convince and trailer space for our guest. Well with so much going on in the DFW this was the only spot available. It is close to where we are ending our cruise and having our hopping contest although not very convenient for the picnic. Please take advantage of these benefits we gave put together for you and obey all rules the the hotel is asking of us.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Calling out all hoppers........ Come get you some if you think you got what it takes. No regerstraion needed (although you must be on time to compete). Awards (for the cruise)and cash money (for the hop) to be given out on Saturday night. GoodTimes cc will not be eligible for the awards but will be eligible for the hop. Don't miss your chance to be king of the streets....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Foritos bombita......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hit up your boi Pancho now so he can have your custom merchandise ready for you


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Throw back


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$, Bajitos, Strickly Familia, & King of Kings on them streets doing the dam thang.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Chucks all day......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not sure if I mention this but we will have an escorted cruise on July 16th. Awards to be given out for the cars in the cruise with no regerstraion fees....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Traffic cc 66 DFW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Going down this week end in Corpus Christi Tejas.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Get them kicks cleaned and ready.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Get them low lows ready to cruise to the hop. We gonna have a GOODTIMES come July so save the date and stay ready. We doing this for our Lowrider family Totally FREE. Awards, bike escorts, games, GOODie bags ( includes event tee shirt and cd)for the early bird, music all three nights and CASH give away for the coldest hoppers in the hop game. We want you to keep your feria, we just want you to come have a GOODTIMES with us.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks to me like the best of all 3 worlds: Zeniths, Tru Rays & Daytons on 60s models impalas....thanks Johnny.760


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruise starts a 6 pm sharp....not 6 pm Mexican time lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's morning to me lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A lil sum sum from this week end at the FW Classics picnic this week end in the Funk...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This what I'm talking about......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Prominent Car Club FW TX.........


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

looking good out there in Texas. I might be moving out there to DFW area nice to see lowriders out there cruzing.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD to hear Papa Snops...... Between Dallas and FW we got something going on every week end sometimes 3 or four events at a time. Although this Texas heat ain't no joke. I been hear my whole life and I'm still not used to it lol


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> looking good out there in Texas. I might be moving out there to DFW area nice to see lowriders out there cruzing.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I hear the humidity is crazy I'm use to heat being from CA the desert where I live gets to 120 in summer at times but its a dry heat. ill be taking a trip to work and check it out soon whats the best place to live dallas, fort worth or arrlington? TTT BUMP GOODTIMES SHOW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Frisco/McKinney area is nice also Grapevine/Southlake area and west of DFW International Airport (HEB) are all nice. I'm not sure your budget but I hear houses here in TX are way less expensive than in Cali...


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I hear the humidity is crazy I'm use to heat being from CA the desert where I live gets to 120 in summer at times but its a dry heat. ill be taking a trip to work and check it out soon whats the best place to live dallas, fort worth or arrlington? TTT BUMP GOODTIMES SHOW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin: July 15 (dance), 16 (cruise & hop) & 17 ( chill & grill) bring the family.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Texas 59er.......locked and loaded..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

All my friends own a LOWRIDER......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bring the bikes.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DelValle chapter ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

High Class cc Dallas TX....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Big "I" (Individuals)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

New Wave cc DFW


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tru Classic cc cruise in Foros... Royalty, GOODTIME$ & FW Classics all chillin at the spot.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day to all who have served in the US armed forces...... We don't know them all but we owe them all:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know in Texas we do everthing BIG.......but this is ridiculous. Please no unsafe cars at the cruise. If you must show up (which I don't remember ever having these guys there) please set up at the back. Lowlows first although everyone in invited there are rules to be obeyed during the route. No SWERVING in and out of lanes, peeling out, riding with your door of trunk open (which I never understood why they do that), limit your 3 wheelin and hopping/gas hoping. Anything you WOULD NOT do in front of the COPS please do not do in our cruise (no free passes)......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Big M (NTX)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Jokerz cc


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down Lowrider Nation if you didn't know.......now you know make plans now.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ok Lowrider nation make plans now to be our guest at one the baddest picnics in NTX. We got room info for our guest coming in from far away please take advantage of this great deal. We are talking about a 3 day event with a dance on Fri., cruise & hop on Sat. & finally our picnic on Sun.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is the cruise starting and ending? :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Samuels park just east of Downtown Dallas and it ends at JPepes on Stemmons Freeway. I will be posting the official route before the cruise


817.TX. said:


> Where is the cruise starting and ending? :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$ Houston TX.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Well them lets get them low lows ready.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*FINE LINES cc Tulsa, Oklahoma will be their!*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Appreciate the support homies :thumbsup:


pajaro said:


> *FINE LINES cc Tulsa, Oklahoma will be their!*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Is your hop game on point get paid with out putting any out of pocket cash. Also a squad car along with motorcycle escorts for the cruise. We will have the heavy weight fight between Deontay Wilder and Chris Arreola on the big screen at JPepes... Don't miss out. July 16th half way into a 3 day FREE event week end for our Lowrider family


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's post up them bombs at the picnic.......July 17th......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another Tarrant county beauty 70 rivi


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another bad azz ride straight out of Foros Tejaztlan.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The whole family is invited boys to men.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Share us on social media..... Thanks in advance. 3 day event Dance on Friday, cruise & hop on Saturday and picnic and games on Sunday.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

G-Body fest......let's make it a G Thang


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Phaylax Dallas TX.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hope you guys have a GOOD fathers day from the whole GOODTIME$ DFW familia.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Funky town lowlow....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Luis getting his lowlow ready for the picnic......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another DFW beauty.......:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

July 16 is our cruise & hop. Make your room reservations now. GOOD price lots of space for the trailers. A lot of sports and other type event here in the DFW so it was really hard find a hotel this year. Take advantage of the offers we have got for you. Must be regerstered before July 1. That leaves you 7 days from today don't wait.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> July 16 is our cruise & hop. Make your room reservations now. GOOD price lots of space for the trailers. A lot of sports and other type event here in the DFW so it was really hard find a hotel this year. Take advantage of the offers we have got for you. Must be regerstered before July 1. That leaves you 7 days from today don't wait.


 Called on Tuesday to reserve 2 rooms but they said they are booked for July 16 & 17. I did mention the name GOOD TIMES but that did not make a difference, so we booked a room at the Holiday inn by J.Pepes. You might want to double check with the Hotel to make sure they are supporting the Lowrider Community!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wow thanks I will look into it right now.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

All DFW lowlows.............


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

20 days and count down till the big dance........Fort Worth Classics car club posted up deep....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Trailer queens welcomed.......19 days till the fun begins


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW at our 3rd annual picnic in FW..........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

And it happens every year.....19 days left


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You got 3 days left to take advantage of this deal. Don't wait you don't want to miss this picnic we giving out over 20 awards we got 4 motocycle escorts and a squad car DJ music all 3 nights 75 GOODie bags for the early birds the day of our picnic to mention a few....:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

17 days till.......


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant wait for the cruise it's going to be good!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yes sir can't wait to see your car Fine Lines cc has always showed clean azz lowlows......


pajaro said:


> Cant wait for the cruise it's going to be good!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

3 week ends including this one


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dukes ......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fort Worth car club....oops sorry almost forgot Happy 4th of July. ..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

July 16 weekend be like.....Fri. dance, Sat. cruise & hop, Sun. chill & grill.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fun starts in 9 days.....with our dance on Friday night.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Puro Padelante cc Dallas has a variety of styles of cars in their line up......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

USO DFW in the house....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another DFW cc.....Blvd. Aces....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

High Class cc (not sure about the truck at the end tho)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Texas Ranflas Car Club Dallas TX......uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Old Memories DFW....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tru Classics cc Fort Worth TX....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tru Familia cc Fort Worth TX....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lokey and Los Bajitos (Lokey_art) Dallas TX


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haha....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

We gonna do this on Saturday cruzin and Sunday on post up.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

View attachment 1892489
Big M......Majestics.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It will look like this on Saturday.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hit your boi up 84 Pancho to get your custom shirt ordered. Dude gots the custom shirt game on lock.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Royal Classics Dallas TX.......:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Getting fresh AF for the GOODTIME$ dance in 3 days.....uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Be ready Lowrider Nation it's hot than a mug out here......hno:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Viclas are definitely invited to ride in the cruise and post up at the picnic uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Roll out will be at 7 pm American time not 7 pm Mexican time.....:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

3 days till the kick off of the 3 day event....:run:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

2 days till the kick off......over 20 awards given aways this week end, not sure if I mentioned it yet but its totally free.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

REYREY1967.... You guys ready? Its almost "Show Time"


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Man carnal it's s lot of work and money putting this event on every year. But it's worth it bro. Definitely appreciate the support from our neighbors to the north carnal.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Finest cc FW TX....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT Familia....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dallas Lowriders cc....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's try to control and limit ourselves to the minimum on this....and absolutely no peeling out, swerving in and out of lanes, driving with your doors open, please keep it in a single line file. Squad car and motorcycle escorts to simulate a funeral.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Low lows DFW cc


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another clean azz cutty Straight out of Thee Funk....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:run: Fun starts tomorrow....all types of music by DJ M Ray on the ones & twos....everyone invite just don't be a guey....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Going down this Saturday....:naughty:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Im going down this Saturday....:naughty:


Aye guey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Leave it to Marty el manioso to change up a quote....:banghead:


Marty McFly said:


> Aye guey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Back to business. ....mean while in Foros.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Stylistics FW.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Throw Back Thursday


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up picnic style.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Almost forgot party starts in 10 hrs...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Right around 5 pm


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:drama:I'm going to pull up to the dance looking like pinky....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Take your better half on a cruise this weekend


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Picnic style.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'm a booty kit guy myself but these two rag treys are on point.....:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Indiana taking some small door prizes we had for our guest. Club was lit last night. The kids were there before the p lace opened


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Buen crudo.....


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Post some pics porfa


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Lots of nice looking Loriders!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

View attachment 1894954


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Before the cruise


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The cruise


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

At the hop


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up where the cruise ended


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for coming out to our three day event.....hope you had a GOODTIME$


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, some nice rides for sure. Glad it was a good turn out for you guys. Really wanted to ride my vicla out there but couldn't get the weekend off. Thanks for posting pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its going down again this weekend. Ill post hotel info So if anyone is coming from out of town.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Meet a& greet GTimers tonight at the Raddison hotel. 100 E. Altamesa Blvd 76134. Hope to see you there.:wave:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't forget your airbags :rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Uuuuhhhh ok.......?


Marty McFly said:


> Don't forget your airbags :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Uuuuhhhh ok.......?


Bwhaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here's the route for today's cruise.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Here's the route for today's cruise.


 Route deez nuts in your mouf


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry girl I don't eat fish. Transvestite.....


Marty McFly said:


> Route deez nuts in your mouf


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Last night was a huge success. Thank to everyone who came out. Today it's going down 2017 picninic at trinity park.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Last night was a huge success. Thank to everyone who came out. Today it's going down 2017 picninic at trinity park.


No air bags allowed Gayrey!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Great weekend! Thanks for the love Foritos I sold it and you guys made it happen. Appreciate the love much respect to everyone who came out. I'll post pics later...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You don't make the rule Roberta. Stick to model car building you know shit you know about.


RobLBC said:


> No air bags allowed Gayrey!


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

man the cruise was something else!! had everybody turning heads , whipping out the phone trying to record !


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks bro hope you guys had a GOODTIME$. The park was over packed as well the next day, not sure if you made it out there too. You guys are the one that made happen we just hosted it bro. I want to personally thank anyone who came out to support our GOODTIME$ picinic, we appreciate the love....


Panchote817 said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Through the street of the Funk...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gIlMMBr6gwY


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

At the picnic. Very beautiful park. Trinity park.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_mpGeeeS8&sns=em


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A lil drone action from Saturday night at the hotel and again on Sunday at the park. GOODTIME$ picnic 2017...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saturday night was at the Raddison after the cruise and before the hop . Sunday was at Trinity park. All photo credits go to Lucio Quintero one of the best photographers in the Lone Star State. Hit Lucio up for any special occassion weddings, birdays, baptisms, divorces, quinceniras, car shows, major events in your life he is the one to capture the moment. 


https://m.facebook.com/PhotographyB....google.com/&ref=external:www.google.com&_rdr


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

All 6 foes Tony's, Alex, James, Charlie, Dre & Blanco's...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

But were good times had? Considering you're a bag **** :rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see your club there Thee MADjestic INC. but it's all good because the Majestic WW was there. Maybe next year.


Marty McFly said:


> But were good times had? Considering you're a bag **** :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Sorry I didn't see your club there Thee MADjestic INC. but it's all good because the Majestic WW was there. Maybe next year.


:roflmao: Why you mad bro


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao: Why you mad bro


aye bro your in ft worth too?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Sorry I didn't see your club there Thee MADjestic INC. but it's all good because the Majestic WW was there. Maybe next year.


Did you hit your airbag switches with unextended a-Arms, hahahahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

what kinda glue is best for plastic model cars ROBerta?


RobLBC said:


> Did you hit your airbag switches with unextended a-Arms, hahahahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Best wknd ever! Over 1,400 Hi-Quality pics of this past wknd at www.backprint.com/yourphotos. Please spread the word on FB


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> what kinda glue is best for plastic model cars ROBerta?



:roflmao:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> what kinda glue is best for plastic model cars ROBerta?


The same glue you used to install those crooked moldings on your Caprice.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> The same glue you used to install those crooked moldings on your Caprice.


:rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

So no wonder your model cars come out so nice.


RobLBC said:


> The same glue you used to install those crooked moldings on your Caprice.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Panchote817 said:


> aye bro your in ft worth too?


 Marty McFly is World Wide, you aint know?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saturday night cruise


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saturday night hop


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sunday funday at the picnic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Both days wrapped up in one


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Share us on social media


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

https://youtu.be/zYj6vy-iQeo

Type in goodtimes car club DFW on YouTube to see what you’ve been missing


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Was just in Dallas today. I'll see how my schedule looks in July, maybe I can come through.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It’s going down again. Biggest FREE event in the DFW. World Wide come one come all bad ass runner up Lowrider of the year and 2014 Lowrider of year will be on display! Bring the familia this is a three day event. All the haters that want to meet me I’m letting you know where I’ll be at don’t make excuses come hola ay you boi....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave:


mrholland said:


> Was just in Dallas today. I'll see how my schedule looks in July, maybe I can come through.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Meet up at Echo (we will be collecting money their for parking spots)at 5:45 pm roll out at 6:45 in the dot. Same 1 hr route as last year. End up at Radison on i35W & Alta Mesa. We charging $5 a car includes a event bracelet/band & a dash plaque(have cash ready or plaque on dash to speed up the process). DJ, plenty of rest rooms, we’ll have vendors, food,raffle ,event shirts,tickets,hopping contest ($2k). Bring cash because you’ll want some of the they be offering for sale. Please throw trash in trash bags provided. Sunday is the picnic GOODie bags for the early birds, DJ, games for all ages, plenty of port-a-potties, Awards, Chuco/ Lil pupet from BIBO & BN. Tickets raffle items include 50in 4K TV, LRB, Decwalt drill (need not be present to win). Other items include a sets of door speakers, Bud light stainless steel ice chest, a pair of ranger tickets.”, along with other sup prizes to name a few. $5 a ticket


----------

